

Kinect teardown reveals 15 chips, cooling fan and motor as weak point - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/games/kinect-teardown-reveals-15-chips-cooling-fan-and-motor-as-weak-point-2010115/

======
yread
The official ifixit link:

[http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Microsoft-Kinect-
Teardown/406...](http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Microsoft-Kinect-
Teardown/4066/1)

------
maukdaddy
I can't help but look at this design and wonder how Apple would have done it.

